# Who could survive a direct hit by Danzo's Reverse Tetragram Sealing Jutsu?



## Transcendent Shinobi (Mar 31, 2014)

Besides Madara,Hashirama,RS,Juubito,Juudara,BSM Naruto,8th gate gai,and Nagato.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 31, 2014)

Probably entities with a chakra amount that is too large to be sealed completely by Danzo's seal; in the same way that Minato could only seal 50% of Kurama with the Hakke-Seal.


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 31, 2014)

It would trap the person within Danzo's corpse, not damage them, so they'd probably survive, albeit trapped with no way to get out on their own. If it works the same as a Bijuu sealing where the Bijuu dies when the host dies, then the person sealed would die as well.

What Turrin said as well.


----------

